# tank near a window?



## Cricketchick (Jun 21, 2013)

I KNOW. Fish tanks and windows do not mix! I know all about the algae risks and temperature fluctuations. But I live in a 700 sq. ft apartment and I've run all over this place with a tape measure, considered moving bookcases and televisions and microwaves and beds-- there is just nowhere else I can put this tank (50 gal) that still gives me left-side access to the canister filter (in cabinet) and enough electricity to make it happen. The tank goes in front of the window, or I get no tank at all. How can I make this work? Would a black-out shade pulled down 24-7 do the trick? I really really want to bring this tank home! Suggestions? I would put a sheet of plywood over the window if that's what I needed to do, at this point.


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

Never had an issue putting a tank in front of a window. Plenty of plants and a healthy, well established substrate and you'll have no algae issues. You will probably fight algae when you first set it up, but if you plant heavily enough it's easy to overcome.

If you're that concerned, a black or dark colored background on the tank or painting the back black would help keep stray light out.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Risks of using natural light are exaggerated. If you read Diane Walstead's book on soil based tanks she actually recommends some natural light to make up for the lack of good lighting on many stock systems. If you're afraid of too much light just adjust your tank lights accordingly.


----------



## Cricketchick (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you for your thoughts. I'll black out the back side of the tank, and plant it heavily from the get go, and start from there.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

I think the window claim is ridiculous, my guess is it stems from people who keep non-planted tanks with tons of nutrients in their water with no plants to compete with the algae...


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

Cricketchick said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. I'll black out the back side of the tank, and plant it heavily from the get go, and start from there.


I'm not against window light either but blacking out the back of your aquarium could exaggerate the bad aspects of natural light exposure. Natural light tends to heat up the aquarium water and the black paint will only absorb heat more. You would be blocking out extra lighting only to heat up the aquarium. Atleast that's my two cents.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

You can use the white styrofoam boards and cover the bottom half of the window, it will reflect the light and insulate. 
If its a window that gets direct light or light all day, I'd block it off.


----------



## Cricketchick (Jun 21, 2013)

The window has a due western exposure and gets its most direct sun in the afternoon for a few hours, but there are no trees/shade out there and I think styrofoam is a great idea. Because I will adjust my photoperiod to occur when I am home in the evening, the tank lights will be on anyway during the afternoon hours of direct sunlight. Also, the window already has cheap, white plastic horizontal blinds on it so the light is muted, not direct. I am thinking to start I will set the lights for 11 am-9 pm, as I go to sleep around 10-10:30. Although the hood holds 2x96 watt bulbs, I am going to start with one bulb and no CO2. 96 watts on a 50 gal seems enough when taking into consideration the add'l window rays and if I need more light I can always add another bulb (96W or something lower, dunno). As for the temp of the water, I keep my air conditioning thermostat set very low (70-72 degrees, we are in FL)... probably set the tank at around 76-78. Won't the tank heater just kick off if the water starts to warm?


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a tank right next to a SOUTH facing window. No algae issues with that tank... but I do have solar screens on that window so it doesn't get as much light shining through as it could.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

As stated above.. The only tanks I have issues with getting direct sunlight are my non planted tanks. And even then, the algae is very minimal and only after I skip a water change. My 55 low tech is directly in front of a window that gets direct light 10 hours per day at least, while I do have an occasional bba or hair algae outbreak, it's not due to sunlight, it's my ferts being off and needing adjusted.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

I run my tank mostly through natural light and direct sunlight during the late summer-spring. I've been it doing that way for a few decades.


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

If your really still unsure of putting the tank next to the window why dont you try a little bit of DIY. Is it possible for you to change the access to the filter from left to right? Or you could do what my dad is thinking about. Take the door off completely and mount stonger magnets on the inside of the cabinet and the door. This way the whole thing just comes off completely.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I use window light to offset the cost of lighting. Works great. Never had algae issues at all.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

WallaceGrover said:


> I think the window claim is ridiculous, my guess is it stems from people who keep non-planted tanks with tons of nutrients in their water with no plants to compete with the algae...


my tank sits accross from a 114 inch wide 4 foot tall window, neither gets direct sunlight but i can leave lights and co2 on for 15 hours either because plants dont need that much direct intensity and i will get algae, but my plants try to start growing before co2 or lights turn on because sunlight hits them in the morning in small doses.. causes the plants to bend towards the window daily.
i put a screen in front of my tank when im not at home to correct this, maintaining my tank was made almostr impossibly easy compared to what it was.
tank is very well taken care of as well, my maintenance routine is so strict my wife almost gets mad sometimes


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

If you are planning on keeping any Rainbowfish, you are in for a beautiful sight. A little natural sunlight coming their way and you'll appreciate the moniker "children of the morning sun".


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I frosted my windows. Gila from amazon. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midlife_hobbyist (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't think I saw it on here (but could have) .....if you decide on lacking out the back (&possibly sides) of the tank, many folks paint them....I've seen where you can buy black vinyl at the craft store, moisten your glass and apply the vinyl-smooth out the air bubbles and you're good for years - till you decide to take the vinyl off....
offers flexibility vs. the permanence of painting it..

I can't wait to try it myself


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I dont keep my tanks near the window anymore, but when i did i painted 2 of the 4 angles black as it can cause green water algae with the right conditions. They are under skylights now, but i run a UV schedule, and havnt had a issue in 13 years.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got a low tech 20XT that is near a window, and it gets a few beams of sunlight streaming through the side in the early/midmorning. 

I've got several anubias in the tank, and the one facing the window bloomed a couple months back. I think it might be producing a second flowerspike now. I don't know for certain that the sunlight is triggering the flowers, but I'm not real sure what else would.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure what your windows look like, but I'd likely suggest just putting venetian blinds on it. Close them if you're getting algae or overheating problems, open them if it helps your plants and electricity costs. Being in FL, I'm not sure if you'd be running AC constantly already. Back of tank looks best painted black if you're going to paint it, but no reason you couldn't paint a coat of white over the top of the black on the back side.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Stinkmonky said:


> I'm not against window light either but blacking out the back of your aquarium could exaggerate the bad aspects of natural light exposure. Natural light tends to heat up the aquarium water and the black paint will only absorb heat more. You would be blocking out extra lighting only to heat up the aquarium. Atleast that's my two cents.



use wall paint--latex. easy to remove.

first coat black, or until you have coverage. then put a coat or two of white. you'll never see the white and it will reflect the sunlight.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

too slow


----------



## dmp72 (Apr 30, 2015)

I purposely placed both of my planted aquaria next to windows for the purposes of obtaining extra light. For the most part wavelengths among the lights that are suitable for growing plants are often not the easiest on the eyes. In addition up until the recent advent of LEDs, lighting was expensive to run. I am thinking about the ~400w hps systems. 
There are some considerations though when setting up tanks in a window. Perhaps the most critical thing to consider is that light and heat will come in from the back of the aquarium where we often plant our largest and most dense vegetation. It is important that you get some current running back there otherwise you wind up with anoxic conditions and some algae.


----------

